# New to goats and lots of questions



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 25, 2011)

I have yet to get any goats but I am starting to reserch what I need. Right now I have a lot of chickens and two horses. I have a barn that has more than enough room to make a goat corner. I have a good idea of what I need to do as far as living quarters. My current thought process is to research/build during the winter and get them in the spring. What I need to know is... (the other questions I am trying to post in the correct areas)

3) Feed? What kind, how ofter ..........(I will go to the feed forum to get more info on that) My chickens get Purina. 

Any information or advice, or links you can provide would be helpful. :bun


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 9, 2011)

First - Welcome to BYH!

I suggest you start by reading the stickies at the top of the feeding section.  Then, just go down the line of questions in the feeding section and read all that have anything to do with food/feeding.  You'll get most, if not all, of your questions answered that way.   Then, if you have specific questions that haven't been addressed ask them here and you'll get answers.   Have fun!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

loose goat minerals put out free-choice
plenty of fresh water
Good quality 2nd cutting grass mix hay And/or good pasture/browse  ALL THE TIMe. If the pasture is adequate you do not have to always keepout hay. 

Maybe alfalfa hay, depending on the stage of the animals life and if hte animal is in production(lactating)

Goat grain depending on the stage of the animals life and if the animal is in production.

Pretty much for grain, if the animal is an adult, isn't  under weight and is not in production(lactating) they don't really need grain. So an adult goat as a pet would do well on good hay and pasture/browse, goat minerals and water. 


they need their feet trimmed on a regular basis
They need to be observed for heavy worm loads and wormed when needed. 
They hate rain so adequate shelter from wet whether is a must.


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> loose goat minerals put out free-choice
> plenty of fresh water
> Good quality 2nd cutting grass mix hay And/or good pasture/browse  ALL THE TIMe. If the pasture is adequate you do not have to always keepout hay.
> 
> ...


Butting in here, but when do you start giving young kids minerals?  And, what kind?  Mine are 5 days old.  Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 14, 2011)

Jenny28 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since our kids are dam raised they can start eating it any time, since it is available all the time and the feeder we use is low enough that even a 1 week old kid can put their front feet on it and eat some. But I can tell they are eating a quit a bit of it by around 6 weeks of age, based on the fact that I am having to add extra to the feeder at around that time and I see the babies eating out of it all the time. .


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Great!  So, I will prob start introducing some around a week old with the hay.  What kind of minerals should I give them?


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 14, 2011)

> What kind of minerals should I give them?


Ideally, it should be a mineral mix designed for goats.  My preference is Sweetlix Meat Maker.  As I mentioned in another post, my goats are not ga ga over it.  They do eat it, but not with the gusto that some others have posted.  I attribute this to them not liking it, but possibly their mineral needs are being met from their diet?


----------



## Jenny28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

